
Convox Rack 0.7: Papertrail and SSL - ddollar
http://convox.github.io/blog/rack-0-7-papertrail-and-ssl/
======
ddollar
One of the founders of Convox here. Happy to answer any questions about Convox
or deploying to AWS in general.

